# LNP win in Tasmania



## Bribie G (16/3/14)

There goes the Tarkine.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (16/3/14)

Yep


----------



## bradsbrew (16/3/14)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zOQKzvXKW5Q

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o7l8rlnMpCI&list=RDzOQKzvXKW5Q


----------



## bradsbrew (16/3/14)

Really not liking having so many Liberal gov's across the country. But the labor party is so shit at the moment. Even though Campbell is an arse, I can't see labor getting back into Qld next term either. maybe we need a Palmerlution.


----------



## Pogierob (16/3/14)

I took the wife and tin lids for a casual stroll through Melbourne today.


----------



## shaunous (16/3/14)

Being a farmer and a realist, and living in the country, LNP is a no brainer.

Massive amounts of land were stolen from land holders and given to National Parks, so if they give a VERY small portion back to the timber industry well its good news. You could listen to someone with commonsense, or you could listen to a Greeny.




Bribie G said:


> There goes the Tarkine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Read the actual plans for it Bribie, you'll still have your tree's


----------



## bradsbrew (16/3/14)

shaunous said:


> Read the actual plans for it Bribie, you'll still have your tree's


Thats until they take office then announce, "Oh it's worse than we thought, the previous government was hiding info we now have to review.............."


----------



## Airgead (16/3/14)

shaunous said:


> Being a farmer and a realist, and living in the country, LNP is a no brainer.
> 
> Massive amounts of land were stolen from land holders and given to National Parks, so if they give a VERY small portion back to the timber industry well its good news. You could listen to someone with commonsense, or you could listen to a Greeny.
> 
> ...


*sigh*

I'll just call general bullshit on all the above and leave it there.


----------



## Bribie G (16/3/14)

Tree's, is that like the signs on the road as you approach a fruit stall, potatoe's, mango's, cabbage's ?


----------



## browndog (16/3/14)

shaunous said:


> Being a farmer and a realist, and living in the country, LNP is a no brainer.
> 
> Massive amounts of land were stolen from land holders and given to National Parks, so if they give a VERY small portion back to the timber industry well its good news. You could listen to someone with commonsense, or you could listen to a Greeny.
> 
> ...


With Labor sucking up to the greens to get and stay in power, what would you expect?


----------



## Pogierob (16/3/14)

Beer and politics always mix well in my opinion


----------



## shaunous (16/3/14)

Fish are biting hard tonight


----------



## shaunous (16/3/14)

Rant Removed.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (16/3/14)

Honestly I don't think a whole lot will change in Tassie as a result. Yes some areas of native forest might be logged, but the ones which were previously heritage listed won't because the is no market for ex-heritage listed timber. 

The Feds giving money toe the Cadbury chocolate "factory" was a ******* joke (it's not a factory any more, it's a repackaging centre). 



shaunous said:


> Being a farmer and a realist, and living in the country, LNP is a no brainer.


This all depends on how we define a "no brainer"


----------



## shaunous (16/3/14)

Liam_snorkel said:


> This all depends on how we define a "no brainer"


Left myself open on that one :lol:


----------



## Florian (16/3/14)

shaunous said:


> Rant Removed.


Bummer, missed it...


----------



## Liam_snorkel (16/3/14)

I wish I'd quoted the whole thing now. 

It had some misplaced apostrophes, and included the word greenies in inverted commas.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (16/3/14)

browndog said:


> With Labor sucking up to the greens to get and stay in power, what would you expect?


No different to the Libs needing the Nats to stay in power...

Bit hard a coalition party calling that another party needs a coalition to form power.....

The fact that The National Party are just a sad Joke of who they used to be and what they represented....


----------



## Liam_snorkel (16/3/14)

I remember choking on my dinner when prior to the last federal election Abbott declared that he wouldn't be making any deals with a fringe party.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (16/3/14)

Would that be the same Tony Abbott who stated that things like education and health would remain the same..


Oh wait...he didnt say that in the policies he never realesed


----------



## browndog (16/3/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> *No different to the Libs needing the Nats to stay in power...*
> 
> Bit hard a coalition party calling that another party needs a coalition to form power.....
> 
> The fact that The National Party are just a sad Joke of who they used to be and what they represented....


Agreed, though I don't see how it has anything do with my original comment.

As for logging, well, how many logs did they cut down during the 16yr labor rule? I don't think things will change much.


Edit: added a missing y


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (16/3/14)

browndog said:


> Agreed, though I don't see how it has anything do with my original comment.
> 
> As for logging, well, how many logs did they cut down during the 16yr labor rule? I don't think things will change much.
> 
> ...


The Greens are like the Nats...both irrelevant in the mainstream


----------



## Foxy74 (16/3/14)

I hope Tassie doesn't suffer too much under the Libs. They are notorious for sacking people, cutting services, raising the cost of living and helping out their business mates. As I understand, it's about 1% of Tasmanians that actually work in the timber industry, it seems like a disproportionate amount of attention was given to it. By comparison, 15% of Tasmanians work in the tourism sector. Gotta love elections. But that brings me to my next point...

Here is an article from the Libs pledging some coin for a look at ways of promoting Tassies microbreweries in the tourism sector. https://www.tas.liberal.org.au/news/liberals-plan-build-modern-economy-and-create-jobs-beer-tourism. Let's hope something comes of it.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (16/3/14)

Foxy74 said:


> I hope Tassie doesn't suffer too much under the Libs. They are notorious for sacking people, cutting services, raising the cost of living and helping out their business mates.


Its all Labors fault
- Tony Abbott. 1945-2014


----------



## Foxy74 (16/3/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Its all Labors fault
> - Tony Abbott. 1945-2014


I like that it's capped at 2014


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (16/3/14)

Well..just in case he got run over by a green corp bus...


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (16/3/14)

Oh the ******* irony with that if it ever happened


----------



## Foxy74 (16/3/14)

Irony? Or struck down by Flying Spaghetti Monsters noodly appendage? 

That would be just as ironic.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (16/3/14)

I shall send our beloved PM a colander to protect his faith...


----------



## Foxy74 (17/3/14)

R'amen!


----------



## shaunous (17/3/14)

Suppose you also all think Global Warming or whatever they call it these days is still killing us and our planet to.


----------



## Airgead (17/3/14)

shaunous said:


> Suppose you also all think Global Warming or whatever they call it these days is still killing us and our planet to.


Yep.

Because we have a brain and aren't afraid to use it.

Unlike "no brainer" LNP voters...


----------



## Foxy74 (17/3/14)

Haha, yep personal beliefs matter very little when it comes to anthropogenic climate change, the evidence is there in abundance. I realise that 'old mate next door' said it isn't happening because he read it on the internet, but If over 200 professional organisations, which include the likes of NASA and CSIRO agree, then I'm on board.


----------



## shaunous (17/3/14)

And he just keeps reeling em in....



Go get yourself a pint of Guinness, Happy St Pats y'all....


----------



## Dave70 (17/3/14)

Foxy74 said:


> Haha, yep personal beliefs matter very little when it comes to anthropogenic climate change, the evidence is there in abundance. I realise that 'old mate next door' said it isn't happening because he read it on the internet, but If over 200 professional organisations, which include the likes of NASA and CSIRO agree, then I'm on board.


There you go thinking 'evidence' is all it takes to change minds and discard redundant behaviors. It isn't. *Evidence *- churches, mosques and synagogues still by and large remain in their traditional forms as opposed to being converted to more practical and welcoming establishments such as microbreweries, pubs or perhaps bakeries. 

Anyway, if we cant evolve quicker than Goulds finches to exist in a warmer, flooded, highly acidified planet and eat cockroaches and algae, tuff ******* titties for humans I say.


Here's pretty much where I think we need to be.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (17/3/14)

But Tony Abbott said climate change was bollox and sacked any who thought otherwise....

Now I'm confused......


----------



## Dave70 (17/3/14)

Abbot is a visionary, we just need to pay closer attention and do like he does.

From his carbon neutral modes of transport.






His alternative, sustainable eating habits.






To his robust, leggy net-balling, gay marriage supporting, non practicing catholic, indifferent to abortion offspring.
Nope, no fossil fuel burning sports for or picketing clinics for them.


----------



## Airgead (17/3/14)

Winston Churchill once quipped that the strongest argument against democracy was a five-minute conversation with the average voter.

Never a truer word spoken.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (17/3/14)

Oh the turmoil in poor Tony's head....must be horrific when you add his married lesbian sister...


----------



## Whiteferret (17/3/14)

Liam_snorkel said:


> Honestly I don't think a whole lot will change in Tassie as a result. Yes some areas of native forest might be logged, but the ones which were previously heritage listed won't because the is no market for ex-heritage listed timber.


No market? then why delist it? Maybe it could then be chipped and plantations put in no worries about markets for that!


----------



## Liam_snorkel (17/3/14)

whiteferret said:


> why delist it?


I have no idea. Same reason they suspended the marine national park plan?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (17/3/14)

We are just reversing all of Labors actions, because we can

- Tony Abbott, Australian Liberal Party.


----------



## StalkingWilbur (17/3/14)

I also went for a casual walk yesterday.


----------



## Airgead (17/3/14)

StalkingWilbur said:


> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1395023748.047308.jpg
> 
> I also went for a casual walk yesterday.


Some of the signs they had were really clever. Some of the wittiest protest signs I have seen for ages. Naturally this means they were completely lost on their intended audience...


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (17/3/14)

I could not make up a sign that expressed my frustration fully. So I made this one.

Thought that was a good one.


----------



## Airgead (17/3/14)

"I'm so angry I have a sign" was a personal favorite.

As was "I would rather have Joffrey than Abbot" (For all the GOT fans out there)


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (17/3/14)

I noticed that the Murdoch press didnt pay much attention..

Hello,Rupert..yeah its Tony....look,there is some sort of march on........


----------



## browndog (17/3/14)

What's all this got to do with the OP?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (17/3/14)

Lots....if you live in Tasmania....


----------



## schrodinger (17/3/14)

shaunous said:


> Massive amounts of land were stolen from land holders and given to National Parks, so if they give a VERY small portion back to the timber industry well its good news.


How dare they? You'd barely had time to exploit the land after stealing it from the natives! The horror!



shaunous said:


> You could listen to someone with commonsense, or you could listen to a Greeny.


Or better yet, you could listen to evidence and stow the schoolyard name-calling. 'Common sense' is usually political shorthand for 'what I already believe,' which in turn is usually shorthand for 'what makes me feel better.' 

The truth couldn't give less of a flying frak what makes us feel better, or what jibes with our intuition.


----------



## browndog (17/3/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Lots....if you live in Tasmania....


Not according to the Tasmanians, if you look at the election results . . . .


----------



## real_beer (17/3/14)

Don't worry, as the wildlife, forests, and oceans die as they suffer increasing stress, and crops fail everywhere, a great new solution and adventure awaits. For if life now follows the science fiction writers of old as it often has in the past, governments and big business worldwide will soon be rejoicing and investing in giant Soylent Green processing plants, even in Tasmania. This will create a tremendous boost in jobs and provide a stable food supply for future generations of young people which in turn will make the politicians extremely happy and very popular. And not just jobs and food, for the huge problem of having to to tax the young workers of the future 50% of their pay just to provide for us old farts will be instantly solved! Great Stuff.

Being serious for a moment though no one should worry about Global Warming now as the time to do that past about 20 years ago. Enjoy life now the best you can. eat, drink and be merry. Reflect hopefully on the future that in one or two million years the Planet Earth will have healed and purged itself of the cancer of mankind and is now ready to give life to new species of creatures that will appreciate its beauty more than we did. I just hope there's no stinking remnants left of the human race to breed up and spoil it all again. Sad way too think really but there you go.

And now here's the worst piece of bullshit denial ever written in human history:

*"It's never too late!"*

Cheers :beer:


----------



## browndog (17/3/14)

real_beer said:


> Don't worry, as the wildlife, forests, and oceans die as they suffer increasing stress, and crops fail everywhere, a great new solution and adventure awaits. For if life now follows the science fiction writers of old as it often has in the past, governments and big business worldwide will soon be rejoicing and investing in giant Soylent Green processing plants, even in Tasmania. This will create a tremendous boost in jobs and provide a stable food supply for future generations of young people which in turn will make the politicians extremely happy and very popular. And not just jobs and food, for the huge problem of having to to tax the young workers of the future 50% of their pay just to provide for us old farts will be instantly solved! Great Stuff.
> 
> Being serious for a moment though no one should worry about Global Warming now as the time to do that past about 20 years ago. Enjoy life now the best you can. eat, drink and be merry. Reflect hopefully on the future that in one or two million years the Planet Earth will have healed and purged itself of the cancer of mankind and is now ready to give life to new species of creatures that will appreciate its beauty more than we did. I just hope there's no stinking remnants left of the human race to breed up and spoil it all again. Sad way too think really but there you go.
> 
> ...


You don't take into account that we will more than likely destroy the planet in a nuclear war long before the human race succumbs to climate change.


----------



## Black Devil Dog (17/3/14)

From this article.
_Tasmania ranks at the bottom among Australian states on virtually every dimension of economic, social, and cultural performance: highest unemployment, lowest incomes, languishing investment, lowest home prices, least educated, lowest literacy, most chronic disease, poorest longevity, most likely to smoke, greatest obesity, highest teenage pregnancy, highest petty crime, worst domestic violence. It seems not to matter which measure is chosen, Tasmania will likely finish last._
_Why Tasmania is such a long-term underperformer, *( 16 years of an underperforming government?) *and what might done to improve,_ (*Change of government is a good start.)* 

I suppose none of the issues that affect many Tasmanians are as important as the issues facing some trees though.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (17/3/14)

browndog said:


> You don't take into account that we will more than likely destroy the planet in a nuclear war long before the human race succumbs to climate change.


So is climate change just bullshit..?


----------



## real_beer (17/3/14)

browndog said:


> You don't take into account that we will more than likely destroy the planet in a nuclear war long before the human race succumbs to climate change.


I figure If that happens the cockroaches will rule.


----------



## Foxy74 (17/3/14)

browndog said:


> Not according to the Tasmanians, if you look at the election results . . . .


Feels more like Labor was voted out, rather than the Libs being voted in. Shit happens in a two party system. It's been a long time since I lived here previously, but I don't really remember Tasmania prospering under any government, so I'm not sure what all the fuss is about politically. Sure is a nice place to live though


----------



## jlm (17/3/14)

As a new-ish Tasmanian resident (2 years) I found the election interesting, mainly because I was used to 2 sided shouting matches back on the mainland not the 3 cornered comp where everything the the mob in the other 2 corners says is fucked.

Some rough stats from the bureau (and not quite comparing apples to apples due to the info available and state vs. fed employment )........a shade over 10% of the working population in Tas are employed as public servants.........Back in my old home of QLD the number is a shade under 7. Can't be arsed looking up other states atm. So when the former govt. decides to thin out the public service a bit the state is up in arms. Probably their own fault the way they went about it, all the headlines were about "frontline" jobs and if I can go back to my wife's tenure in the public service in QLD its the layers upon layers of management (one of which she was) she thought needed pruning.

So now Willie's coming in and is going get us back in the black, with only 500 jobs going from public service numbering a bit over 20 000. Can't wait to hear the response from the mob when the Latrobe hospital is shut down (cause seriously......Devonport is too far away).

I think he's probably got it wrong with tearing up the forest peace deal, seems like some in the industry would like it kept (TasChris, you about? Your input could be of use here........don't act like the OP's little statement waving goodbye to a forest on your back door that he's never been anywhere near didn't get your attention) and others would at least like some input from green groups to get something happening again so they can sell their product.

Good luck Wills. You're going to need it. We're poor, illiterate, unemployed and demand you get the state "back on track" but demand you don't take anything away from us in the meantime.


----------



## browndog (17/3/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> So is climate change just bullshit..?


Did I say that ?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (17/3/14)

So we should worry about a mass nuclear war over mans influence on how the climate is changing


----------



## black_labb (17/3/14)

I think the comment was suggesting that mass nuclear world would be good for the worlld in the longrun as it would limit humans effect on the world past the explosion. Sort of like a large scale culling of humans.


----------



## browndog (17/3/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> So we should worry about a mass nuclear war over mans influence on how the climate is changing


I think you need to take it within the context of real_beers post Stu.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (18/3/14)

Why do we have to read or listen what a few hundred scientists have to say about climate change, here in Australia we have our own expert, he has written more about, and spoken more about the lies that the scientists are having us believe.
Who is this expert?
Andrew(Lightening)Bolt.Known to his followers as Flash a-ah, Saviour of the Universe, He'll save everyone of us.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (18/3/14)

Does anyone actually take notice of him...all he does is spew bile from his own soapbox.


----------



## StalkingWilbur (18/3/14)

Yes. A conservative who doesn't want to be known as right-wing is the solution to all of our problems!


----------



## manticle (18/3/14)

I read last week he was thinking of throwing in the towel. Apparently someone accused him of racism and he found it hurtful.


----------



## manticle (18/3/14)

Lord Monty popeye whatsiface is also a climate expert and he says..............


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (18/3/14)

manticle said:


> I read last week he was thinking of throwing in the towel. Apparently someone accused him of racism and he found it hurtful.


Was interesting on Q&A the ither week. Sinodinous sticking up for Bolt and coping a putdown from the audience. Was nice to see.


----------



## browndog (18/3/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Does anyone actually take notice of him...all he does is spew bile from his own soapbox.


Andrew Bolt is a top bloke.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (18/3/14)

know him personally?


----------



## manticle (18/3/14)




----------



## Howlingdog (18/3/14)

browndog said:


> Andrew Bolt is a top bloke


Drinks out of the same toilet as Allan Jones.


----------



## Black Devil Dog (18/3/14)

Wall to wall state Liberal governments, if S.A goes well, plus federal Liberal Government.

You can cry into your beer as much as you like, but the people of this great democracy have been given the opportunity to speak and they said, Labor can take a ******* hike.

Get over it.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (18/3/14)

feel better now?


----------



## browndog (18/3/14)

Liam_snorkel said:


> know him personally?


I wish, I've only got an autographed poster Liam.


----------



## Black Devil Dog (18/3/14)

_feel better now?_

A bunch of incompetent, corrupt, leftists have been fucked off for the next few years. Do I feel better? **** YEAH!


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (18/3/14)

browndog said:


> I wish, I've only got an autographed poster Liam.


Damn.....


----------



## browndog (18/3/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Damn.....


A funny story, for fathers day my young bloke had to write stuff about his dad. One of the questions was "what is your Dad's favourite TV show?" My 6yr old had written "The Bolt report" I thought WTF... and I was somewhat amazed and pissing myself laughing when his teacher gave me dagger eyes every time she saw me afterwards.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (18/3/14)

Manticl...ease up

One of the Liberal Party poster boys , Sinodinous has been caught up in the the Eddie Obiead corruption thingo....you dont get called into ICAC unless shit is going down.....

The smell of a political party sniffing out dirty deads of the opposition exposes both parties with their pants down


----------



## browndog (18/3/14)

Corrupt politicians should be put to the sword. That would keep the pricks honest.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (18/3/14)

Black Devil Dog said:


> A bunch of incompetent, corrupt, leftists have been fucked off for the next few years. Do I feel better? **** YEAH!


currently labor, at state or federal, are hardly "leftist". Bloody hell, really?

Incompetent & corrupt, well, you've just described most politicians everywhere. We're in for more of the same.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (18/3/14)

browndog said:


> Corrupt politicians should be put to the sword. That would keep the pricks honest.


But when it comes to those that need it the most.....and those that use it for gain...and those that "think" they hold the power...who is the one that holds the sword....


----------



## browndog (18/3/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> But when it comes to those that need it the most.....and those that use it for gain...and those that "think" they hold the power...who is the one that holds the sword....


Give it to me.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (18/3/14)

On a plate or via the Murdoch plate


----------



## wide eyed and legless (18/3/14)

browndog said:


> Corrupt politicians should be put to the sword. That would keep the pricks honest.


I would go further and include anyone working in government departments.


----------



## manticle (19/3/14)

What about the work experience student?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (19/3/14)

wide eyed and legless said:


> I would go further and include anyone working in government departments.


Having worked in a "government department" as a tradesman who worked their ass off keeping a government service running for the common good of everyone, you,sir, can go **** YOURSELF


----------



## StalkingWilbur (19/3/14)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=T0uRO5ZpvtA


----------



## Foxy74 (19/3/14)

Black Devil Dog said:


> _feel better now?_
> 
> A bunch of incompetent, corrupt, leftists have been fucked off for the next few years. Do I feel better? **** YEAH!


Because everything that's not right wing, must be left?


----------



## Black Devil Dog (19/3/14)

Seems as though the righteous leftist fanboys are struggling with the reality that everyone except them knows that their leftist organisation, stuffed full of corrupt unionists and incompetent leftists has been booted up the arse.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (19/3/14)

You aren't making any sense. Not every issue can be put down to some simplistic "left" v "right" view, and even if it could, both Liberal and Labor have left & right factions, and both are currently dominated by the right.


----------



## Black Devil Dog (19/3/14)

Liam_snorkel said:


> You aren't making any sense.


Oh and you and the other righteous leftists are?


----------



## Liam_snorkel (19/3/14)

Give me a break haha. When was the last time we heard from the communist party?


----------



## wide eyed and legless (19/3/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Having worked in a "government department" as a tradesman who worked their ass off keeping a government service running for the common good of everyone, you,sir, can go **** YOURSELF


My comment was made along with browndogs comment, meaning any one who was corrupt working in a government department not all and sundry.And I have seen it first hand in immigration.


----------



## shaunous (19/3/14)

We have one big problem in this country, we dont have respect for our prime ministers and they get paid to little(yes i said to little). in comparison to miners and bank ceo's, not the mention the average tradie expat is on more then the Aussie PM. Yes they have good retirement packages, but still.

Raise the benefits of the PM and you'd get more competant and qualified people going for the job.

My best made is a mad Greens/Labour supporter, I am clearly not, we seem to get along. Its not to hard people.


----------



## Foxy74 (19/3/14)

Interesting point Shaunous, but if 500k +benefits is not quite enough then I wonder what is? The way I see it, it's really the public service that do the work and the Prime Minister and other ministers that lay it out before the Australian people. Politicians are not subject matter experts, it's every day Aussie gov workers that put the briefs together and the politicians take all the credit. If anyone should be getting paid more it's the gov workers. But they just get crapped on by the incoming government.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (19/3/14)

I agree Shaun we need to incite real talent into politics. A big part of it is cultural too, the last decade has been combative, and nobody in their right mind would put themselves through that without some real incentives. Crossing the floor isn't common enough because no MP wants to make their life any harder.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (19/3/14)

MPs essentially are on 24/7 and are in the public eye, it'd be a tough gig


----------



## Foxy74 (19/3/14)

It would be a tough gig, no doubt, being under constant scrutiny. But the more you give the servant, the more he thinks he's the master.


----------



## schrodinger (19/3/14)

Black Devil Dog said:


> Seems as though the righteous leftist fanboys are struggling with the reality that everyone except them knows that their leftist organisation, stuffed full of corrupt unionists and incompetent leftists has been booted up the arse.


OK. But WTF does the incompetence and corruption have to do with the fact that they're left of centre? Nothing. Any group that stays in power for a long enough time eventually becomes wasteful, lazy and corrupt. 

So your fallacy is transiting the black word 'corrupt' onto 'leftist'. And the reason you're doing it, irony of ironies, is that it props up your own sense of righteousness.


----------



## Airgead (19/3/14)

schrodinger said:


> OK. But WTF does the incompetence and corruption have to do with the fact that they're left of centre?


Everyone knows that these days "leftist" is just code for "doesn't agree with me".


----------



## Black Devil Dog (19/3/14)

schrodinger said:


> OK. But WTF does the incompetence and corruption have to do with the fact that they're left of centre? Nothing. Any group that stays in power for a long enough time eventually becomes wasteful, lazy and corrupt.
> 
> So your fallacy is transiting the black word 'corrupt' onto 'leftist'. And the reason you're doing it, irony of ironies, is that it props up your own sense of righteousness.


Referring to unions as corrupt, just seems to fit well, considering what we know.

And referring to Labor as incompetent seems like a perfect fit also.

Labor don't have to be in power for long to become wasteful, lazy and corrupt, it's genetic.


----------



## Airgead (19/3/14)

Black Devil Dog said:


> Politicians don't have to be in power for long to become wasteful, lazy and corrupt, it's genetic.


FIFY.

Sinodinos... just sayin.


----------



## Black Devil Dog (19/3/14)

Liam_snorkel said:


> currently labor, at state or federal, are hardly "leftist". Bloody hell, really?


Call it what you like, I just call it what it is.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (19/3/14)

Hawk - right wing
Keating - right wing
Rudd - neither
Gillard - left, but put there by Shorten:
Shorten - right wing

federal labor party has been led, and dominated by the right for decades, not that I'm complaining, just pointing out the facts.


----------



## Donske (19/3/14)

Black Devil Dog said:


> Call it what you like, I just call it what it is.



Your source is an ameture website with no references last updated in 2005.

I don't care either way on politics but that is a bloody awful way to argue a point mate.


----------



## manticle (19/3/14)

Black Devil Dog said:


> Seems as though the righteous leftist fanboys are struggling with the reality that everyone except them knows that their leftist organisation, stuffed full of corrupt unionists and incompetent leftists has been booted up the arse.



This is the kind of comment I'd expect to read on Youtube.

I don't care which side of politics you're on - it just doesn't mean much. Fanboys? really? You'll be calling people fags next.

Less than two lines and you managed to use the same word three times. I believe you to be more intelligent than that.


----------



## Airgead (19/3/14)

Yep.. any minute he will slip in a reference to lates.... that always seems to follow whenever anyone starts throwing the leftist thing about ...

And yes. Both major parties at the moment are both what would traditionally be called "right wing" parties (somewhat to the right of Ghengis Kahn). Nothing much left of the left in the ALP these days. Even its left wing is pretty right wing.

There really is no difference between the two at all now. Their policies are essentially identical. They are both free market driven. Noting to distinguish them. That's why politics (ha they still call it politics) is just a slanging match to see who can smear the other enough to make them loose elections. Of course the media laps that shit up because they can fill their 24/7 news channels with insults and 10 second sound bites without having to do any real work or analysis.

I vote for a revolution... throw them both out and start from scratch.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (19/3/14)

Interesting to see a high profile Liberal Senator being called into ICAC.....

When one starts performing a political witch hunt....be carefull who gets caught up in the broom....


----------



## Weizguy (19/3/14)

Black Devil Dog said:


> Wall to wall state Liberal governments, if S.A goes well, plus federal Liberal Government.
> 
> You can cry into your beer as much as you like, but the people of this great democracy have been given the opportunity to speak and they said, Labor can take a ******* hike.
> 
> Get over it.


Well, that sounds like a coherent, unbiased argument and not alcohol-driven at all.

I feel that wall to wall Lib govt is just what the country deserves for allowing a small percentage of swinging voters to make the decisions. Not my choice, but whatever happens happens.

Neither side has a MANDATE, despite Mr Abbott's insistence that his team does. That's probably what upsets me most about him: His righteous insistence and moral indignation that Australia is not giving him a fair go, as he doesn't recognise that his mandate is only a few percent of swinging voters who, on this occasion were pissed off with Federal (and now state) Labor and decided to kick them in the nuts (vote them out).
Just a few voters, angry, indignant and mercurial.

I'll get over it if you deal with the inevitable backlash when interest rates scream upward and your "team" get their kick in the pants.

oh, sorry I forgot to use expletives. Damn!


----------



## Liam_snorkel (19/3/14)

I'm waiting for the "youse c***s are f***[email protected]" post. Isn't politics fun?


----------



## shaunous (19/3/14)

Vote Shooters & Fishers...


----------



## Airgead (19/3/14)

Oh hell no.

Not if we want any animals or fish left.You'll shoot and fish them all to extinction.

(joking....) But seriously this sort of instinctive reaction to parties is exactly what hold things back. Greens are all inner city hippies. Shooters are all redneck bogans, liberals are all for big business, labour are all corrupt unionists.

No... the current parties are hopelessly tainted by the current political process. Even my much loved greens (yes... you can tell can't you) have too much baggage to be a real force (in spite of the overwhelming excellence of their policies) as no "liberal" or "labour" voter would touch them. Even if their policies are better.

No. We need to throw them all away and start from scratch.

We need a conversation about values and the direction we want to take the country. Not slanging about politics.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (19/3/14)

In most western countries there is hardly any difference between left and right going back to the mid eighties. Nigel Farage seems to be doing a bit of damage to the 2 major parties in the U.K


----------



## Liam_snorkel (19/3/14)

shaunous said:


> Vote Shooters & Fishers...


yeah nah. They reference blogs and opinion pieces as justification of their policies.

http://www.shootersandfishers.org.au/files/1/1547694118/federal_election_policies_2013.pdf


----------



## shaunous (19/3/14)

Airgead said:


> Not if we want any animals or fish left.You'll shoot and fish them all to extinction.


Typical fuking greeny 

I dunno if you city folk ever get into the country much, but I can promise you one thing, Kangaroo's will NEVER be extinct, holy crap they are getting bad by the thousands around here. There is more roo's than bugs on my front window after driving to work of a morning :huh:


----------



## Liam_snorkel (19/3/14)

just need to adapt that super-trawler for land use and you could catch a whole mob in one pass


----------



## shaunous (19/3/14)

Liam_snorkel said:


> just need to adapt that super-trawler for land use and you could catch a whole mob in one pass


Baaahahaha, true that.

OT - Do any of you eat Roo regulary, of have you ever at all? Most Coles and Woolies sell it now, and if you dont like the gamey taste (Like the steaks and sausages give), the marinated Roo Roasts are amazing and dont really have that gamey kick. Just saying, we should be eating more of it.


----------



## Foxy74 (19/3/14)

shaunous said:


> Kangaroo's will NEVER be extinct, holy crap they are getting bad by the thousands around here


Best meat for sustainable farming in this country. Mind you I'd miss the Black Angus/Wagyu scotch fillet.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (19/3/14)

I love roo but the Mrs isn't keen, so I don't buy it as often as I'd like.


----------



## shaunous (19/3/14)

I try and do my part, but im only one man.

Shot a few ducks yesterday though, Yummo.


----------



## browndog (19/3/14)

shaunous said:


> I try and do my part, but im only one man.
> 
> Shot a few ducks yesterday though, Yummo.


Is that the speckled gray ones with the brown heads? you can eat those?


----------



## shaunous (19/3/14)

No, I shot the ones u can legally shoot.


----------



## Airgead (19/3/14)

Love the roo. Eat it all the time.


----------



## shaunous (19/3/14)

Good to hear Airgead.

Most people I talk about it to look at me in disgust like im eating the testicles of an endanged Panda Bear. Once they try it, BEFORE u let them know what it is, they go on about how awesome it tastes. They come back for more


----------



## manticle (19/3/14)

Love roo


----------



## Florian (19/3/14)

bought a kilo of roo mince the other day for the wife to use in her bolognese. Unfortunately it didn't come in that nice mince pressed texture but all squished together in a bag. Yet to cook it up on the weekend. 

Had heaps of roo steaks, good as long as not overcooked obviously, as they're too lean.


----------



## Airgead (19/3/14)

shaunous said:


> Good to hear Airgead.


No problem with roo and frankly no problem with hunting either (as long as its for food and no so you can have something's head on your wall). Provided its done in a sensible and controlled manner and hunters are educated as to what is huntable and what is an endangered species and stuff like that.

If you want to catch your own dinner, more power to you.


----------



## goomboogo (19/3/14)

shaunous said:


> Good to hear Airgead.
> 
> Most people I talk about it to look at me in disgust like im eating the testicles of an endanged Panda Bear. Once they try it, BEFORE u let them know what it is, they go on about how awesome it tastes. They come back for more


What are you talking about? People rave about the Stuffed Panda Scrote I serve up every Christmas. The thing people like the most is that it's done with the original stuffing.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (19/3/14)

goomboogo said:


> What are you talking about? People rave about the Stuffed Panda Scrote I serve up every Christmas. The thing people like the most is that it's done with the original stuffing.


Even better when served using Ivory handled knives freshly sourced from Uganda on place mats made from Canadian baby fur seals


----------



## schrodinger (19/3/14)

shaunous said:


> Baaahahaha, true that.
> 
> OT - Do any of you eat Roo regulary, of have you ever at all?


Every day. I never understood the 'gamey' thing. I think it's great. Roo is a healthier and more sustainable protein source than beef in this landscape.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (20/3/14)

schrodinger said:


> Every day. I never understood the 'gamey' thing. I think it's great. Roo is a healthier and more sustainable protein source than beef in this landscape.


It is the best meat source in this counrty, unfortunatly all the nutjob mobs like PETA & Animal Liberation have a bent against roo and would rather scare the general public than engage in anything constructive or reasonable.


----------



## shaunous (20/3/14)

Fukin Nutjobs alright, that PETA mob needs culling if anything does.


----------



## SimoB (20/3/14)

Not to mention, way less methane from roos... The world's melting you know. 

Sent from my HTC_PN071 using Tapatalk


----------



## Weizguy (20/3/14)

shaunous said:


> Kangaroo's will NEVER be extinct, holy crap they are getting bad by the thousands around here.


Not sure how they can justify the inflated prices for roo.

Yeah, it's tasty and good for ya, but don't they get it for next to nix?
Only costs a bullet and some diesel fuel (for the shooter's truck), and a little local labour. The rest of the process: butcher and transport, packaging and display, is the same for all meat.
I kow the shooters don't get much money for the meat that goes into dog food...


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (20/3/14)

Not all of the meat is good meat. You need a licence to shoot for human consumption, plus all the other red tape that goes with it.


----------



## Airgead (20/3/14)

Just heard the best description of modern political discourse - 

A billionaire, a bogan and a refugee are sitting round a table sharing 12 biscuits. The billionaire takes 11 of them, turns to the bogan and says "watch out for that refugee... he wants your biscuit".


----------



## sponge (20/3/14)

We had some Danish relatives stay with my parents last year and I cooked them up some roo without them knowing for their first aussie BBQ.

The girl was a real fussy eater but loved it.

Should've seen their faces when they found out what it was though...


----------



## shaunous (20/3/14)

Airgead said:


> Just heard the best description of modern political discourse -
> 
> A billionaire, a bogan and a refugee are sitting round a table sharing 12 biscuits. The billionaire takes 11 of them, turns to the bogan and says "watch out for that refugee... he wants your biscuit".


Fukin Gold!


----------



## shaunous (20/3/14)

Yeh I hear what ya saying Stu & Les, There is a fair bit of red tape for the Pro Roo shooter, looked into it myself, but Graftons just not the best area for it, in comparison to the guys out west a little where the properties are bigger and the Roo's are more plentifull. But in saying that, the guys having a proper crack at it, do make some decent coin in a nights work, then work day jobs through the day.

It really should be cheaper, alot cheaper, its easy as hell to butcher compared to other animals also.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (20/3/14)

+1 for the butchering bit.

I thinks it is more a "yeah bit it might taste funny" & " but ..you know....is it any goos".

A lot of it is perception. I preffer to eat hogget over lamb. Better flavour etc. But if you asked 90% of the population they would screw there nose up at it. 

All it is is old lamb.....and its not that old...and its actually more expensive.


----------



## Airgead (20/3/14)

Hogget and mutton... so good. And so hard to get.


----------



## shaunous (20/3/14)

We dont get lamb, we get dirty old butchered sheep because they are about to die and dads mate cant eat a whole one, there is no difference in them if you smoke, slow cook or braise them. Cooking normally will probably always show the older sheeps tuffness, but meh.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (20/3/14)

Airgead said:


> Just heard the best description of modern political discourse -
> 
> A billionaire, a bogan and a refugee are sitting round a table sharing 12 biscuits. The billionaire takes 11 of them, turns to the bogan and says "watch out for that refugee... he wants your biscuit".


Why only take eleven?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (20/3/14)

Gina would take 13 and make you apply for a job that you wouldnt even earn enough to buy the crumbs.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (20/3/14)

Don't know how you can make 13 from 12


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (20/3/14)

Accounting.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (20/3/14)

Accounting.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (20/3/14)

A good accountant would reduce the figure not increase it. Sack your accountant


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (20/3/14)

So she takes 10 from 11 and puts the 12th into an offshore holding account in the Maldives.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (20/3/14)

Still doesn't make 13, take the twelve and let them wonder where the crumbs come from.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (20/3/14)

wide eyed and legless said:


> Still doesn't make 13, take the twelve and let them wonder where the crumbs come from.


Note to self: Not every one will see the irony


----------



## shaunous (20/3/14)

Good hussle men :lol:


----------



## TasChris (21/3/14)

jlm said:


> As a new-ish Tasmanian resident (2 years) I found the election interesting, mainly because I was used to 2 sided shouting matches back on the mainland not the 3 cornered comp where everything the the mob in the other 2 corners says is fucked.
> 
> Some rough stats from the bureau (and not quite comparing apples to apples due to the info available and state vs. fed employment )........a shade over 10% of the working population in Tas are employed as public servants.........Back in my old home of QLD the number is a shade under 7. Can't be arsed looking up other states atm. So when the former govt. decides to thin out the public service a bit the state is up in arms. Probably their own fault the way they went about it, all the headlines were about "frontline" jobs and if I can go back to my wife's tenure in the public service in QLD its the layers upon layers of management (one of which she was) she thought needed pruning.
> 
> ...


Hi jlm, sorry I am slow replying however I have been taking a break from brewing and AHB due to work and family pressures.
I will declare my affiliations... I am a forester in NW Tas and I am responsible for harvesting in this part of the state. I voted Liberal with preferences to PUP then independent, then Christian something or others then Labor then the Green candidates. These views are my own and do not necessarily represent my companies views
The forest debate has been raging in Tas. for the last 20 plus years and will never end as many of the combatants do not want the war to end.
The IGA ( Inter Govermental Agreement) is largely a construction by the State and Federal Labor Governments.
Industry and the environmentalists did not reach agreement...some industry and some green ENGO's sat down and hammered out an agreement which was then handed to state gov who then changed large parts of it and then said to industry and ENGO's ..."Toe the line and there is a bucket of money on offer from the Feds." The industry players who were to benefit then rode rough shod of the industry doubters to ensure they got their cut. The green ENGO's did the same with the more radical environmental groups.
The CFMEU had their noses in the trough to the tune of $80,000 per annum from the deal despite the fact that there a few union members in the timber industry and those that are seem to be mainly AWU, (remember of course that CFMEU backed Gillard and AWU did not)
Those players from Industry ( eg Ta Ann), green ENGO’s ( eg Wilderness Society Environment Tas etc), the Unions (CFMEU) and state Greens and Labor who are in the cue to get a hand out keep on pushing the line regardless of truth.
A couple of inconvenient truths
50% of Tassie forests are already reserved from harvesting
Every hectare of forest logged on state forest is regenerated back to as good as, or better, than what is was.
Forestry is the only carbon positive industry in Aus.
Australia is a net importer of timber, often from rain forests of Asia .Why shut down forestry in Aus that we have control over and is World’s best practice
Mainland Australia prop Tassie up with GST revenue...Can Tassie afford to close industries down?
Roughly 100,000 ha of the 374,000 ha of land listed for world heritage listing has been logged before and thus does not meet the criteria, however was nominated and accepted. This is the area the Liberal wants to delist (74,000 ha of it)
State Forest timber is covered by AFS and thus PEFC certification, the world’s largest certification body for timber, forestry etc. FSC is nice to have but is not the be all and end all.
Most customers will buy wood whether it has FSC certification or not.

Tasmania is a complete mess and we need to have a government that will create the environment that can assist us to work our way out of the black hole we are in. We cannot expect the rest of Australia to subsidise Tasmania. Tasmania currently has a handout mentality, a sense of unearned entitlement, this needs to change.
I voted for a change in direction and for a change in culture. For once the silent majority spoke up with a huge swing to Liberal. I hope Liberal unpicks the IGA no matter what pain this causes as it is not in the best interest of the state or the nation.

Sorry for the long rant

Cheers
Chris


----------



## spog (21/3/14)

Ahh shit, you Tasmanians have a government here in south Oz once again we have fuckall,both parties are so equally undeserving that no one can decide who should be in power.
Interesting that the overwhelming majority of income comes from the regional/ country areas ,yet the pollies spend buckets of money in the metro areas where the majority of votes really are.
Staying in power is one thing but it seems that giving a **** isn't .

I should put this in the rant thread... Nah bugga that.too hard,should be a pollie.


----------



## goomboogo (22/3/14)

spog said:


> I should put this in the rant thread... Nah bugga that.too hard,should be a pollie.


And then get one of your staffers to do it.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (22/3/14)

When it comes to timber and carbon credits and storage...its a no brainer. If you want to store carbon then timber is really the only option. Timber is infimetly renewable and once harvested the stored carbon is stable for hundreds of years. As a building material it uses far less energy than steel and concret/brick. Up here on the NSW Nth Coast trees are not a problem. Bloody things grow like weeds. When the logger go into an atea (particularly private) land they dont strip the place bare. They slecectivly log the best ttrees and lave the rest to grow. Once a place is logged they wont be back for 20 years. The only clear felling is the pine forests and some patches of plantation hardwood. Interestingly, one of the big major mill owners up here has pointed out that most of the tall hardwood trees only grow to a100yrs then either die or get blown over in storms. This is from a man who has been in the game for 50yrs , he knows his shit when it comes to trees and beleives in a blanance of sustainable logging and the envioronment.. The greens want there cake, but when you press them about the house they live in,what its made from and how sustainable and carbon balanced it is they go a bit quiete. They make noise purely for the sake of making noise


----------



## Camo6 (22/3/14)

manticle said:


> Love roo


Love roo too. :wub:


----------



## manticle (22/3/14)

Roo-roo?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0_C2HJvtRDY


----------



## Camo6 (22/3/14)

And I would of derailed this thread too, if it wasn't for you meddling hippies!


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (22/3/14)

Hippies.

Takes drugs from strangers at parties...wont drink fluridated water


----------



## Airgead (22/3/14)

The tas timber industry thing -

Let's be brutally honest. That industry has been an economic basket case for decades. Its essentially an export woodchip industry (85% of tas timber is chipped for export) and 15% is "speciality timber". Woodchips are simple not viable as an export product the way they were harvested any more. The dollar is too high and even without that they were priced out of the market 20 years ago by plantation products from asia. Plantation timber also has straighter, longer fibres due to the growing conditions which makes for better chips. The reality is that no one wants Tasmanian woodchips any more. That's even without taking into account the recent (last 10-15 years) move by consumers and large paper producers (particularly in Japan) towards certified sustainable timber products. No one wants tasmanian woodchips.

The woodchip industry survived for decades on government subsidies and collapsed when the money spout was turned off. Tasmania is better off without that industry.

The 15% of the industry that is speciality timber. that can stay. That's a nett economic benefit and can give the state some great value add industries (like making stuff out of the timber... other than woodchips that is). Its a high value product and we will always need quality timber. Felling for speciality timber is also more selective (big old straight trees only thanks) whereas woodchipping tends to be clear felled.

We should expand the high value timber part of the industry (making sure its sustainable) and shut down the woodchip side of things.

I may be a lefty/hippy/.greenie but I know what my house is made from (I should do... i built the frickin thing with my own two hands) and I'm also a woodworker so I know thew beauty and value of good timber. I have a bunch of beautiful WA jarrah in the garage at the moment being slowly turned into a bed. And a stack of bluegum that will be a new entertainment unit to match the coffee table I built last year.

I have no problem with a well managed high quality timber industry. I'm even looking at getting into timber growing as a sideline - grow high quality timber for the craft woodworking market. Its not timber workers I have a problem with. Its dinosaur industries being propped up with massive cash handouts.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## dago001 (22/3/14)

As a born and bred 2 headed Tasmanian, I appreciate all of your comments regarding the Tasmanian economy, the timber industry the Liberal party and Tasmanian politics. May I now ask you to look at your own backyard for a while and kindly f*ck off.
Take note of what TasChris said in his post, as he is pretty spot on the mark with his comments.
I can assure you all, that the majority of Tasmanians do not want to see new forests opened up for timber industry, but on the same hand, why lock up an area that has been previously logged. We all support sustainable forest practices, and yes, some past practices may not have been the best. But times change and the majority of timber harvested in Tassie is plantation timber.
Similarly, the mining industry has changed significantly over the last 20 years. The propaganda that has been put forward by various green groups is generally not worthy of the press that it receives. Like TasChris, I will be straight up here and say that I am involved with the downstream processing of mining.
As far as the Tarkine is concerned, generally, we dont accept that there is such thing as the Tarkine.
Yes Tasmania is not in a good place at the moment, but generally, we voted not only fpr change, but to get away from a minority government, and to get the greens out of government.
The best part of this thread has been the enlightening talk of cooking Roo meat.
Remember, not everything you read in the Newspaper and on the net is actually true.
You decide what you want to believe.
LB


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (23/3/14)

WTF...are you saying stuff in the internet isnt true....damn it....back to a papyrus based text translated from 10 or 11 old stone tablets that some beardedd bloke dragged off an old wooden boat


----------



## TasChris (23/3/14)

Airgead said:


> The tas timber industry thing -
> 
> Let's be brutally honest. That industry has been an economic basket case for decades. Its essentially an export woodchip industry (85% of tas timber is chipped for export) and 15% is "speciality timber". Woodchips are simple not viable as an export product the way they were harvested any more. The dollar is too high and even without that they were priced out of the market 20 years ago by plantation products from asia. Plantation timber also has straighter, longer fibres due to the growing conditions which makes for better chips. The reality is that no one wants Tasmanian woodchips any more. That's even without taking into account the recent (last 10-15 years) move by consumers and large paper producers (particularly in Japan) towards certified sustainable timber products. No one wants tasmanian woodchips.
> 
> ...


comments in red!!
The tas timber industry thing -

Let's be brutally honest. That industry has been an economic basket case for decades. Rubbish, the Tasmanian timber industry was generating turnover of in excess of $1.2 billion dollars until it was undermined by State and Federal Labor as pay off for their unholy alliance with the Greens. Green ENGO’s such as Markets for change etc have been attacking the timber industry by blackmailing their customers. These are the reasons that the industry is in decline 
Its essentially an export woodchip industry (85% of tas timber is chipped for export) and 15% is "speciality timber". Wrong wrong wrong. Native forest clearfall generates 40-60% chip material. Most of the harvesting, (whether measured by tonnes or by hectares) is selective logging of one type or another and produces sawlog, peeler feed, special species timbers etc etc
Woodchips are simple not viable as an export product the way they were harvested any more. Yes they are, Australia has not decreased the amount of wood chip exported even with the decline/sabotage of the Tas industry. Vic, SA, WA and Qld took up the shortfall. 
The dollar is too high Yes and even without that they were priced out of the market 20 years ago by plantation products from asia. Asian plantations are cheaper as the freight is considerably less as they are on the door step of Japan, China and India however they have cut their plantations faster than they have replanted so the market now has to look further afield such as Tas again. The plantations of asia are normally planted on poor soils so that subsequent rotations will not perform as well.
Plantation timber also has straighter, longer fibres due to the growing conditions which makes for better chips Rubbish I have no idea where you got this pearl from. Native forest chip requires more bleaching to get to white than plantation based chip however it produced more fibre /tonne of chip. Most customers blend native and plantation chip together.
The reality is that no one wants Tasmanian woodchips any more. Yes they do, Tas exports are climbing back to the levels pre Gunns demise. 
The major issue is that the evil Graeme Wood ( founder of Wotif not the former West Australian batsman and run out king ) and Jan Cameron (former owner of Katmandu) purchase a chip mill on the east coast and then closed it down despite promising to reopen it. This has resulted in the loss of an important piece of Tasmanian infrastructure. I hope Jan Cameron goes broke and Graeme Wood soon follows 
That's even without taking into account the recent (last 10-15 years) move by consumers and large paper producers (particularly in Japan) towards certified sustainable timber products. Almost all of Tasmanian chip is certified under AFS and PEFC.
No one wants tasmanian woodchips. Yes they do!!

The woodchip industry survived for decades on government subsidies and collapsed when the money spout was turned off. Tasmania is better off without that industry.The Tasmanian industry has had 4 major reviews in the last 30 odd years, the Helsham Inquiry, the RFA, the CFA and the IGA. Each time area has been locked up until more than 50% of the states publicly owned forests are in reserves. Each time area has been locked away it means that what is left will be logged more intensively and is less financial viable to due economies of scale etc. Most of the grant from gov came as compensation for the lost area and in the belief that it is better to log locally than import timbers from third world countries. Ironically Labor/Green tried to turn Tas into a third world country.

The 15% of the industry that is speciality timber. that can stay. That's a nett economic benefit and can give the state some great value add industries (like making stuff out of the timber... other than woodchips that is). Its a high value product and we will always need quality timber. Felling for speciality timber is also more selective (big old straight trees only thanks) whereas woodchipping tends to be clear felled. Many forest types such as Wet Sclerophyll forest cannot be selectively logged due to safety, regeneration issues and cost. Clearfall burn and sow is the best method to achieve full regeneration as it is mimicking natural wildfire events in the wet forest of SW and NW Tasmania. Industry is unlikely to build roads at $50,000/km to log one tree here one tree there..The market would not pay the harvest price. Harvesting is sawlog driven in Tas with the residue or material below sawlog grade going to chip. There is no logic to chipping high value sawlogs
We should expand the high value timber part of the industry (making sure its sustainable) and shut down the woodchip side of things. There are better things to do with the forest residue than wood chips, such things as bio fuels were sabotaged under labor , nano cellulose, laminated timbers, orientate strand technology etc etc, however there need to be confidence in the industry before companies will invest. Hopefully we will have that with a progressive Liberal Government

I may be a lefty/hippy/.greenie but I know what my house is made from (I should do... i built the frickin thing with my own two hands) and I'm also a woodworker so I know thew beauty and value of good timber. I have a bunch of beautiful WA jarrah in the garage at the moment being slowly turned into a bed. And a stack of bluegum that will be a new entertainment unit to match the coffee table I built last year.

I have no problem with a well managed high quality timber industry. I'm even looking at getting into timber growing as a sideline - grow high quality timber for the craft woodworking market. Eucalypt trees have by their nature a high incidence of defect, ie rot, borers, gum vein, branches etc etc hence the high levels of residue that goes to chip. It is not easy to grow a field of pure sawlogs, a paddock of Tiger Myrtle or fiddle back blackwood.
Its not timber workers I have a problem with Oh thats alright then. Its dinosaur industries being propped up with massive cash handouts.

You need to broaden your reading and not rely solely on the ABC, the Greens website, the Australia Institute or Matthew Denholm’s scratching in the Australian.
Just because an article agrees with your beliefs doesn’t make it true!!
Tasmania is tired of mainlanders wanting to lock up vast swathes of Tasmanian forest as some kind of environmental penance for their wasteful city based mainland lives.


----------



## browndog (23/3/14)

Well well well, a bit of green propaganda shot down, who would have thought? Thanks for the facts TasChris.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (23/3/14)

Yeah...the greens love a good story.

I remember watching a documentry about greenies v loggers in the vic high country. Is was pathetic. The " activists" where delebratly, in full veiw damaging logging equip to render it inoperable. In one scene they where chaining themselves to equipment that the loggers actually wanted to remove because they didnt want to log on environmental grounds as the logging would have caused to much damage and achieve nothing....didnt stop the hippes acting like the missinformed idiots that they where.


----------



## Airgead (23/3/14)

*sigh*

Guys... you should know by now that when I quote figures its because I have done my homework and they are real figures. I don't just pull them out of my arse.

My primary source for the last post was http://www.forestrytas.com.au/assets/0000/0993/Forestry_Tasmania_StrategicReview_-_Extract_of_Stage_1_Report_Redacted.pdf. Prepared in 2012 for the TAS government. Yes I did read all 52 pages of it. There are other sources but I won't bore you with them all. Most of them were just looking up the redacted figures from the primary source. 

You should stop just reading industry sources and start getting, I dunno... some real facts...

Just because its on the ABC doesn't mean its wrong.

Or maybe I'll just **** off back to the mainland to let you guys keep pissing our federal subsidies away on uneconomic dinosaur industries because "that's the way we have always done things down here". I mean you guys clearly know how to run an economy down there given that you are the beggar state and have been for 50 years.

Enjoy your banjos. At least they are easier to play with the extra fingers.


----------



## browndog (23/3/14)

Your comments are a bit "holier than thou" Airgead. I'd challenge you to prove TasChris comments in red wrong rather than dissing him. Here is your chance.


----------



## Airgead (23/3/14)

Read the sources... couldn't be arsed... bottling 15kg pf pears.


----------



## dago001 (23/3/14)

Airgead said:


> Or maybe I'll just **** off back to the mainland


Much appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## pk.sax (23/3/14)

I met a guy once, he freakin hated figs.

Turned out he grew up on a farm and had a fig tree by the gate of the farm and his mum made the kids eat figs every day. He loves living in town.

Go figure.


----------



## shaunous (23/3/14)

schrodinger said:


> How dare they? You'd barely had time to exploit the land after stealing it from the natives! The horror!
> Or better yet, you could listen to evidence and stow the schoolyard name-calling. 'Common sense' is usually political shorthand for 'what I already believe,' which in turn is usually shorthand for 'what makes me feel better.'
> The truth couldn't give less of a flying frak what makes us feel better, or what jibes with our intuition.


You clearly shouldn't be living in Narabri, you'd be shot for talking that absolute jibberish around there.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (23/3/14)

Or Morree


----------



## shaunous (23/3/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Yeah...the greens love a good story.
> I remember watching a documentry about greenies v loggers in the vic high country. Is was pathetic. The " activists" where delebratly, in full veiw damaging logging equip to render it inoperable. In one scene they where chaining themselves to equipment that the loggers actually wanted to remove because they didnt want to log on environmental grounds as the logging would have caused to much damage and achieve nothing....didnt stop the hippes acting like the missinformed idiots that they where.


Protesting hippies. Get a job u dole bludging loons. (bring on the redneck comments)

I don't know if u seen it Stu, but the travelling CSG Stop The Gate supporters, most of whom are from no where around here with no interests here, just bludging around setting up eye sore squallers and locking themselves to gates and what not. (I'm against CSG on prime farming land and national parks, shitty deserts with no other use, well I'd rather a few wells and pipes than a colossal hole in the ground like a coal mine. ANYWAY, the protesters were camping on the edge of a guys dairy farm just out of town here, they wouldn't leave his boundary, so he dragged a dead old rotten cow right up to them to try stink them out. That took a little to long to move them on, so he skeet shooted right by them until both the noise of shotguns and the smell of rotten corpse together moved them on down the road. There was a blurb about it in the paper, but my Grandmother was the one who called me to tell me as her old sister watched him do it from across the road. Holy Fuk I laughed until it hurt to laugh anymore.

If you are against something, go through the right channels to voice your opinion. Camping on other peoples land, or in the edge of the road, not showering and pissing and shitting behind tree's and leaving rubbish everywhere isn't a good way to prove a point. The gas company did pull out, for now, but the local mp's against it and majority of the community voicing there opinion in a professional fashion against it done that, not some stinky prick with fire sticks living in a bongo van on the edge of a road. Clearly City protests are probably more organised though.


----------



## shaunous (23/3/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Hippies.
> Takes drugs from strangers at parties...wont drink fluridated water


Pure gold.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (23/3/14)

Yeah...that rabble where about 1km from my place in Glenugie where they where doing a test bore. There where prob 5-10 locals, the rest just a rent-a-crowd. They started camping on the TSR by the creek doing there washing and so on in the Coldstream River. RLPB kicked em all out for polluting the water and un authorised camping. A laughed hard at that. Thought it was a classic csse of actavist double standards. Driving down from byron in there smoke blowing shit boxes, camping and poluting the river. But the kicker was that the Tucabia store had never sold so much alcohol when the protestors where there. They shop made a killing.


----------



## schrodinger (23/3/14)

.


shaunous said:


> You clearly shouldn't be living in Narabri, you'd be shot for talking that absolute jibberish around there.


OK, son. More bullshit name calling. Explain why it is gibberish or shut the **** up.


----------



## Airgead (23/3/14)

Arrrggghhh... fark. Just read back my last few posts. Arguing with people on the internet really brings out the best in people doesn't it.

I shall stop now. Before I turn into more of an arsehole.

Taswegians - if you are ever on the mainland drop by. I'll pour you a beer and we can discuss the best way to run your state. I'll give you some free advice on the best way to raise your kids too... 

I will now stop participating in this internet argument.

Cheers
Dave

P.S.... just because I'm not arguing doesn't mean I'm wrong...


----------



## shaunous (23/3/14)

> 1. You'd barely had time to exploit the land after stealing it from the natives!


I'm not aware of land stolen from natives by farmers, men and women who returned from war were given land in places no one wanted to live, these men become farmers to live day to day and thus generations after them are farmers, your friend bob car then stole some of that land back in 1996 I think it was, turned it into state forest and national park. No where did a farmer steal land from aboriginals, we as a country fucked that up, so blaming farmers for exploiting land and local aboriginals = utter jibberish. You bob car mate had the chance to give it back to the aboriginals if it was stolen, he did not. 
Just so you are aware, aboriginal's were very good at managing land, they cleared land, and they selectively burnt land, they same farmers do. They didn't all live in rain forests under tree's like Papua New Guineans.




> Or better yet, you could listen to evidence and stow the schoolyard name-calling. 'Common sense' is usually political shorthand for 'what I already believe,' which in turn is usually shorthand for 'what makes me feel better.'
> The truth couldn't give less of a flying frak what makes us feel better, or what jibes with our intuition.


Your arse must be jealous of your mouth with the shit coming from it in this quote. What evidence are u referring to. You want a fact, common-sense is a lost art form. 

Clearly a country has spoken, and most of it now is Liberal, voice your opinions on the ballot papers if you want to change something.


----------



## shaunous (23/3/14)

Airgead said:


> Arrrggghhh... fark. Just read back my last few posts. Arguing with people on the internet really brings out the best in people doesn't it.
> 
> I shall stop now. Before I turn into more of an arsehole.
> 
> ...


+1, I'm out too.

Just because we hate each other's political views don't mean we can't get along on a beer forum.


----------



## dago001 (23/3/14)

mmmm - politics and beer, a match made in heaven.


----------



## lukiferj (23/3/14)

LagerBomb said:


> mmmm - politics and beer, a match made in heaven.



The good thing is we are all adults and can look at it objectively because no one is drinking. Wait. Scratch that. **** the "political party"!


----------



## pk.sax (23/3/14)

It could be worse.

We could all be stuck on xxxx island.


----------



## Black Devil Dog (23/3/14)

shaunous said:


> Clearly a country has spoken, and most of it now is Liberal, voice your opinions on the ballot papers if you want to change something.


Very clearly.


----------



## browndog (23/3/14)

The thing is, we can have totally opposing political views, but still be good mates. Well, that's my experience anyhow.


----------



## goomboogo (24/3/14)

PF is wrong. XXXX island is awesome. We should have an AHB weekend there. It would probably end up like Lord of the Flies.


----------



## manticle (24/3/14)

I've got the conch.


----------



## Camo6 (24/3/14)

Bags not Piggy.


----------



## manticle (24/3/14)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zqrREfjDS-c

I reckon I would have pushed it too. Annoying little turd.


----------



## TasChris (24/3/14)

Man: Ah. I'd like to have an argument, please.
Receptionist: Certainly sir. Have you been here before?
Man: No, this is my first time.
Receptionist: I see. Well, do you want to have the full argument, or were you thinking of taking a course?
Man: Well, what would be the cost?
Receptionist: Well, It's one pound for a five minute argument, but only eight pounds for a course of ten.
Man: Well, I think it's probably best if I start with the one and then see how it goes from there, okay?
Receptionist: Fine. I'll see who's free at the moment.


----------



## goomboogo (24/3/14)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=wdoGVgj1MtY


----------



## pk.sax (24/3/14)

You just spoilt his email joke.

No matter, he'd find another one.


----------

